# Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison



## NickAdams (1. Januar 2011)

*Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison *


Als ich mich vor etwa zwei Jahren dazu entschloss, meine Bedenken gegen den Einsatz von Futterbooten beim Karpfenangeln erst einmal beiseite zu legen und auch diesen Ausrüstungsgegenstand auf seine Tauglichkeit einmal zu testen, kam natürlich bald die Frage auf, welches Boot es denn sein sollte. Das Angebot auf dem Markt ist groß, manchmal sogar verwirrend, und der Anschaffungspreis für so ein Gefährt nicht gerade ein Pappenstiel. So widmete ich denn erst einmal einige Wochen der gründlichen Recherche, besuchte Angelmessen und schaute mir ein paar Boote näher an. Schnell wurde dabei klar, dass es die _eierlegende Wollmilchsau_ auch bei den Futterbooten nicht gibt und dass viele Bootstypen Einsatzbereiche haben, für die sie ideal sind, und es andererseits Bereiche gibt, für die sie eher ungeeignet sind. Wer sich also zum Kauf eines Futterbootes entscheidet, sollte vorher genau überlegen, auf welchem Gewässertyp es vorrangig eingesetzt werden soll.
Da ich nur sehr selten schnell fließende Flüsse mit starker Strömung befische, konnte ich bald Bootstypen mit sehr starken, stromfressenden Antrieben ausschließen. Auch sehr große Modelle, deren Vorteil es ist, dass sie weit sichtbar sind, waren für meine Bedürfnisse nicht notwenig, da ich ebenfalls nur selten an den großen europäischen Stauseen mit ihren großen Wasserflächen ansitze, wo es schon mal notwenig sein kann, mehrere hundert Meter hinaus zu fahren. Für Ultra-Distanzen wollte ich weiterhin auf das gute, alte Schlauchboot vertrauen; auch um den evtl. gehakten Fisch nicht unnötig lange durch das Wasser in den Uferbereich zu ziehen, sondern ihn auf der Seemitte auszudrillen und zu keschern. 
Ich befische zu 80% ruhige Seitenarme, Baggerseen oder Weiher, auf denen das Futterboot auf Distanzen von 40 bis maximal 150 Metern eingesetzt werden sollte.
Ein weiteres Argument, das gegen die Anschaffung eines „schwimmenden Quadratmeters“ sprach, war das relativ hohe Gewicht, das sie bei voller Ladung haben (manche bringen es ja auf bis zu 8 kg Futterzuladung - plus Akkugewicht von 3 kg - plus Eigengewicht ). 
Nein, ich brauchte ein Boot, das noch relativ handlich sein sollte, also nicht zu groß, aber auch nicht so klein, dass es beim ersten leichten Wellengang unbrauchbar wird. 
Letztendlich fiel meine Wahl damals auf das „Kleine unter den Großen“, das Skarp S 60, u.a. auch deshalb, weil ich es hier bei einem Händler in der Nähe kaufen konnte. Anonyme Käufe im Internet tätige ich in solchen Preisklassen grundsätzlich nicht (mehr).
Das kleine Boot war jetzt eine Saison im Einsatz, während der ich folgende Erfahrungen und Eindrücke sammeln konnte. Ich möchte aber betonen, dass dies meine subjektive Meinung ist, andere Angler mögen durchaus zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen oder gekommen sein.

1. Verarbeitung:

Schon beim Auspacken des Skarp bemerkte ich schnell, dass es solide verarbeitet ist. Der große, fest Griff, mit dem das Boot zu Wasser gelassen werden kann, sitzt ohne zu klappern oder zu wackeln. Die Futterklappen schließen und öffnen zuverlässig; bei geschlossnen Klappen ist noch ein minimaler Spalt in der Mitte, der gerade noch Platz lässt, dass die Schnur der Montage im Futterschacht transportiert werden kann, ohne dass sie eingeklemmt oder beschädigt werden könnte. 
Auch nach einer Saison konnte ich an keinem Metallteil irgendeine Spur von Rost entdecken und der Magnetmechanismus am Futterschacht funktioniert einwandfrei wie am ersten Tag. Dies gilt auch für die komplette Elektronik und Beleuchtung. 
Bei der Auswahl der verwendeten Schrauben wurde aber offensichtlich gespart. Sie sind sehr weich und die Köpfe tendieren dazu, nach mehrmaligem Verschrauben glatt zu werden. Es empfiehlt sich, zumindest die Schrauben der Batterieabdeckung durch Qualitätsschrauben aus dem Modellbau zu ersetzen. 

2. Fahreigenschaften:

Das Skarp hat kein Ruder, sondern wird über die zwei Propeller an Heck gesteuert; das ist das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Kettenfahrzeugen. Durch die Katamaran-Bauweise liegt es fest und stabil auf der Wasseroberfläche auf; die mittig gelegene Futterkammer zentriert den Schwerpunkt optimal, so dass das Boot keine Schlagseite bekommen kann, wenn es beladen ist. 

3. Reichweite und Geschwindigkeit: 

Die Reichweite ist bei optimalen Bedingungen mit ca. 400 Metern angegeben. Diese Entfernung habe ich noch nie gebraucht und sie reicht völlig aus, wenn man bedenkt, dass man ab ca. 150 Metern das Boot nicht mehr sieht. Die Geschwindigkeit des Bootes ist ohne Krautschutz 100 Meter pro Minute. Schraubt man die Krautschutzgitter aber ab, so liegen die Propellerwellen ungeschützt offen. Um eine Beschädigung beim Transport zu vermeiden, ist es besser, die Käfige montiert zu lassen und stattdessen ein paar Stäbe zu entfernen. Auf dem einen Bild ist zu sehen, dass ich sie mit einer kleinen Eisensäge herausgesägt und die verbliebenen Stummel mit einer Pressluft-Feile rund geschliffen habe. So habe ich nach wie vor Krautschutz, aber die Propeller können ihren Schub ungebremst nach hinten drücken. Kraut ist auch nicht das Hauptproblem von Propellern, sondern Fadenalgen, die sich auch durch Krautschutz nicht abhalten lassen und um die Propellerachsen wickeln. Es ist sehr von Vorteil, wenn man deshalb schnell und unkompliziert mit den Fingern an diese Stellen kann, um die Fadenalgen zu entfernen. 
Nachdem ich die hinteren Stäbe der Gitter entfernt hatte, war ein deutlicher Geschwindigkeitsgewinn zu verzeichnen. 
Sollte man trotzdem und unerwarteter Weise einmal aus der Reichweite der Fernbedienung herausfahren, so schaltet das Boot automatisch einen Motor aus und fängt an, im Kreis zu fahren. Durch seine Bauweise werden die Kreise immer größer, so dass es – zumindest theoretisch – irgendwann einmal wieder in die Reichweite der Fernbedienung kommen sollte. Ich schreibe deshalb „theoretisch“, weil dieses System natürlich nur in der Seemitte bei genügend Platz funktionieren kann. Passiert so etwas am gegenüberliegenden Ufer vor einem Schilfgürtel, hat es sich ausgekreist und das Boot rauscht ins Schilf und ist erst mal weg. 

4. Laufzeit und Akkus: 

Mit vollen Akkus kann man ca. 2,5 Stunden fahren. Bei kürzeren Sessions über das Wochenende ist es mir noch nie gelungen, sie so runter zu fahren, dass die Batterieanzeige rot aufgeleuchtet hat. Für längere Ansitze von bis zu einer Woche habe ich ein Ladegerät für den Zigarettenanzünder im Auto. Um aber die Fahrzeugbatterie nicht unnötig zu belasten, habe ich im Kofferraum eine zweite Batterie, für die ich mir mit Krokodilklemmen und einem Mehrfachstecker für Zigarettenanzünder einen speziellen Adapter gebaut habe. So kann ich das Boot auch im Zelt oder Bivvy aufladen. Wer möchte, kann natürlich auch Ersatzakkus mitnehmen, die im Boot getauscht werden. Ersatzakkus gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern im Netz, man gebe bei Google einfach „6 V, 7.2 AH“ ein, dann wird man fündig. Ein Preisvergleich lohnt sich. 
Das Austauschen der Akkus ist recht einfach und der Ausdruck „fest verbaut“ ist irreführend. Man braucht nämlich nur die Schrauben der Batteriedeckel zu öffnen und die Akkus aus der Halterung ziehen. Dann zieht man die Stecker ab und montiert die vollen Akkus, die dann wieder in die Halterung gesteckt werden. Klappe zu – das ist alles. Wer am Gewässer nicht umständlich schrauben möchte oder befürchtet, die kleinen Schrauben im Gras zu verlieren, kann die Batteriedeckel mit Hatch Tape (Lukenband) aus dem Modellbau verschließen. Hatch Tape sieht ähnlich aus wie Tesa-Band, ist wasserfest und wasserdicht und lässt sich auch wieder sehr leicht lösen. Modellbootbesitzer benutzen es, um Luken von Modelbooten wasserdicht zu verschließen, die oft geöffnet werden müssen, um z.B. Akkus auszuwechseln oder Fernsteuerungen einzuschalten. 
Ein großer Vorteil vom Skarp ist, dass man kein zusätzliches Ladegerät für die Akkus im Boot und der Fernbedienung benötigt. Man kann sie über die integrierten Ladebuchsen füllen. Sehr wichtig: Die Akkus nach jedem Einsatz SOFORT laden, nicht halbvoll bis zum nächsten Einsatz rumstehen lassen. Das mögen sie nicht.
Da die Akkus im Boot montiert sind und die Fernsteuerung in der Futterluke untergebraucht werden kann, braucht man keine zweite Tasche, um selbige zu transportieren, sondern kommt mit der einen Tasche aus, die im Lieferumfang enthalten ist. Dies war ein weiterer Pluspunkt, der mich zum Kauf des Skarp bewogen hat. 

5. Futterkapazität: 

Die Luke fasst drei Liter Futter; bei Bedarf kann sie geteilt werden, so dass zwei Spots mit jeweils 1,5 Litern angefahren werden können. Drei Liter Boilies oder Partikel sind schon eine ganze Menge; ich hatte noch nie den Eindruck, dass ich damit zu wenig auf den Futterplatz transportiert hätte. Wer Zweifel diesbezüglich hat, fährt eben zweimal, dann reicht es garantiert. Beim Ansitz selbst führe ich immer die Hauptschnur mit Vorfach von unten durch die Luke und lege sie neben dem Boot wieder ab. Dann schließe ich die Klappen, fülle die Luke mit Pellets, Bolies und/oder Partikel und lege den Hakenköder mit Vorfach oben auf. Befische ich eine Stelle, die etwas tiefer ist, fixiere ich am Haken trotz dem losen Anfutter in der Luke noch einen PVA-Beutel, der dann mit der Montage nach unten rauscht und garantiert, dass direkt um den Haken etwas mehr Futter liegt. Bei größerer Tiefe verteilt sich das lose Futter beim Absinken und bildet einen verführerischen Teppich für unseren Zielfisch. 
Füttert man mit großen, feuchten Futterballen an, sollte man darauf achten, dass man sie nur übereinander legt. Positioniert man sie nebeneinander, kann es passieren, dass sie leichten Druck auf die Seitenwände der Luke ausüben und aufgrund ihrer Feuchtigkeit kleben bleiben, also nicht abgeladen werden und mit zurück ans Ufer kommen. 

6. Echolottauglichkeit:

Im Bootskörper sind Halterungen für ein Echolot und für ein GPS-Gerät. Auf letzteres verzichte ich grundsätzlich, dazu sind meine Zielgewässer zu klein und überschaubar. Im Bootskörper sind auch schon die Antennenbuchsen für beide Geräte integriert, ebenso bekommt man die notwendigen Verkabelung für die Anschlüsse an die Akkus mitgeliefert. Im Boden des Bootes ist eine Halterung für die Aufnahme des Echolot-Gebers vorbereitet und mit einer Attrappe gefüllt. 
Ich habe mich aber gegen ein fest verbautes Echolot entschieden und eine portable Version vorgezogen. Zum einen ist nicht bei jeder Fahrt ein Echolot notwendig und wäre dann nur unnötiger Ballast, zum anderen ist ein eventueller Modellwechsel einfacher, sollte man sich einmal dafür entscheiden oder ein zweites Futterboot anschaffen, das für andere Einsatzbereiche konzipiert ist. 

7. Pflege:

In dem einen Jahr, in dem das Boot im Einsatz ist, sind nur wenige Wartungsarbeiten angefallen und wenn man ein paar Grundregeln beachtet, wird man lange seine Freude daran haben:
Wie oben bereits erwähnt, sollten die Akkus immer sofort geladen werden. Des weiteren vermeide ich es – wie übrigens mit allen Ausrüstungsgegenständen – das Gerät nass einzupacken. In der Transporttasche habe ich extra ein Handtuch gepackt, mit der der Bootskörper trocken gerieben wird, wenn er aus dem Wasser genommen ist und bevor er in die Tasche gepackt wird. Im Sommer sollte man darauf achten, dass das Boot nicht in der prallen Sonne steht. Es hat schließlich eine dunkle Oberfläche und reflektiert die Sonne nur schlecht. Steht es zu lange in der Hitze, heizt sich das Innere auf und die Gefahr besteht, dass die Elektromotoren durchbrennen können. Aber das dürfte für alle Boottypen gelten. Deshalb – immer ein Plätzchen im kühlen Schatten suchen. 
Jedesmal, wenn das Boot aus dem Wasser genommen wird, werfe ich einen kurzen Blick auf die Schrauben und deren Wellen, um zu sehen, ob sich etwas verheddert hat. Im Bedarfsfall muss es entfernt werden. Das merkt man aber oft schon beim Fahren, wenn sich zum Beispiel Fadenalgen an den Schrauben verfangen haben, zieht das Boot meistens leicht auf eine Seite. 

8. Fazit:

Das Skarp ist ein gutes Futterboot, das viele Einsatzbereiche abdeckt. Sicherlich findet es seine Grenzen auf großen Seen und auf sehr große Reichweiten. Mit der teilbaren Futterluke mit Magnetöffnung, die Release-Kupplung, die Beleuchtung und die Vorrichtungen für weiteres elektronisches Equipment hat es Features, wie sie auch bei den „Schlachtschiffen“ unter den Futterbooten zu finden sind. Es liegt im mittleren Preissegment, was u.a. durch die Verwendung von konventioneller Technik zu erklären ist. So sendet die Fernbedienung noch im Megaherzbereich (40MHZ) und der Antrieb erfolgt noch über die bewährten Propeller, während neuere Futterbootgenerationen bereits mit Gigaherz-Technik und Jet-Antrieb ausgestattet sind. 
Inzwischen ist es bei (fast) allen Ansitzen dabei und kommt nicht nur beim Karpfenangeln und Anfüttern zum Einsatz. Es eignet sich auch hervorragend zum Setzen von Bojen oder zum Raubfischangeln, wenn man den Köfi und die Pose weit auf die Seemitte hinausfahren möchte. Selbst auf Distanzen, die eigentlich noch in Wurfweite liegen, findet es Verwendung: Es gibt wohl keine Möglichkeit, bis zu drei Litern Futter so genau über der Angelstelle abzulegen, wie mit einem Futterboot. Eines meiner Lieblingsgewässer hat weit über das Wasser ragende Äste von Bäumen, unter denen sich die Fische gerne zurückziehen. Ratet mal, was man mit einem Futterboot machen kann......

Wer jetzt noch ein paar bewegte Bilder schauen möchte, der klicke hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wsApHDEkcI

So long,

Nick


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Schöner und ausführlicher Bericht, was mir aber ein bisschen aufgefallen beim Video ist, das das Boot für meine Begriffe recht wackelig auf dem Wasser lag, was aber auch am doch recht windigem Wetter im Video legen könnte.


----------



## druide (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Ich finde den Bericht auch sehr gelungen. Ich besitze das selbe Boot, konnte es leider noch nicht testen.
Mich würde halt noh genauer die Montage eines Echolotes interessieren und welches man da am besten nimmt für eine Reihweite bis ca. 150m !


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Sehr Guter Bericht nick Adams ! 

Wirklich sehr gute Info's sind zusammen gekommen.
Und ein tolles Video haste auch gemacht 

Gruß


----------



## NickAdams (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

@Anglerprofi99,

auf der Homepage von Skarp ist noch ein interessantes Video:

http://www.skarpint.com/Basis.aspx?Tid=388

so long,

Nick


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

ausfürhlicher bericht?
ich wollte mal fragen ob man wirklich ein futterboot für 500€ benötigt-
oder ist es als gadget ganz cool?


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

MG-Fan_NRW 
Kennst du denn ein Futterboot was für diesen Preis zu bekommen ist und was genau die gleichen Anforderungen entspricht ?! 
Also mir fällt gerade keins ein.
Was dazu kommt ist vielleicht noch ein Echolot aber das muss man überall dazu kaufen..

Gruß


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> MG-Fan_NRW
> Kennst du denn ein Futterboot was für diesen Preis zu bekommen ist und was genau die gleichen Anforderungen entspricht ?!
> Also mir fällt gerade keins ein.
> Was dazu kommt ist vielleicht noch ein Echolot aber das muss man überall dazu kaufen..
> ...




ich meinte eigentlich-das ich nicht verstehe warum man sowas braucht?
also nur um weiter die montage rauszubringen.
da verzichte ich lieber und spar über 500€ plus echolot und sowas


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Ja okay so kann man es auch machen 
Ich bekomme diese Woche mein Zeepter 3m mit Aluboden.
ein richtiges Schlauchboot finde ich auch besser als jedes Futterboot. Damit kann man einfach mehr machen. 

Gruß


----------



## allrounder11 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Ja okay so kann man es auch machen
> Ich bekomme diese Woche mein Zeepter 3m mit Aluboden.
> ein richtiges Schlauchboot finde ich auch besser als jedes Futterboot. Damit kann man einfach mehr machen.
> 
> Gruß


 

Was denn? Rudern???

Vielleicht hat man auf extreme Distanzen einen Vorteil.
Wenn Nebel oder ähnliches im Spiel ist, aber ansonsten fällt mir nichts ein.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege;+

Vorraussetzung ist natürlich eine Vollausstattung (Gps,Echolot).


Zum Thema: Selten im AB so einen ausführlichen Bericht gelesen, wie diesen hier.

Thumbs up !!!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Naja allrounder11 ich fisch eigentlich fast nur auf Distanzen von 200m. Außerdem kannst mit echolot und Motor auch noch an große Seen fahren um auf Hecht & Co ( blinkern ) zu gehen das kannst du mit einem Futterboot nicht ganz machen außer vielleicht dein köFi ablegen. 

Gruß


----------



## mz1981 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Hallo, 
ich habe ebenfalls seit dem Sommer 2010 ein Skarp S60 und möchte Euch meine Eindrücke und Erfahrungen schildern. Auch ich hatte eine mehr oder weniger große Ablehnungshaltung gegenüber Futterbooten. Die Gründe dazu sind verschieden. Doch manchmal ändert man seine Meinung. Bei mir war das der Fall, da ich 2 Kiesgruben befische, an denen noch gebaggert wird. Und nun sind die Kiesgruben so, dass immer weniger begehbares Ufer zur Verfügung steht. Um dann die HotSpots zu finden bzw. die Köder und das Futter dorthin zu bringen, kann ein Futterboot gute Dienste leisten. Vor allem, da der Einsatz eines „echten“ Bootes nicht erlaubt ist.
  Wie bei NickAdams fiel meine Wahl auf das Skarp S60 – Größe, Preis und Gimmicks (z.B. teilbare Futterluke) waren die entscheidenden Faktoren. Allerdings habe ich es – in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn - über das Internet bestellt#c. Doch alles ging gut und es wurde innerhalb von ein paar Tagen geliefert. Schon beim Auspacken war ich positiv überrascht. Es schien wirklich gut verarbeitet zu sein und eine Tasche für den Transport gehörte zum Set dazu. Nun wollte ich es gleich testen. Also ab an den Gartenteich und einfach mal kurz getestet – quer durch die Seerosen, Wasserpest und alles, was noch im Weg war. Nichts konnte das Boot aufhalten. Erster Test bestanden.:m
  Am nächsten Wochenende dann der erste Echteinsatz. Es war kräftiger Wind und ganz schöne Wellen und so hatte ich ein leicht komisches Gefühl, ob ich denn das Boot wirklich einsetzen sollte. Aber ich tat es – und es passierte nichts Schlimmes. Es tat seinen Job. Ich brachte die Köder auf ca. 150m Entfernung raus. Alles ohne Probleme oder sonstige Zwischenfälle. Da mein Dad mit war, wurden auch seine Ruten ausgebracht. Dann noch ein bisschen Fahrverhalten etc. getestet. Das Boot liegt sehr gut im Wasser, egal ob beladen oder leer. Das liegt an der Bauweise, wie von NickAdams beschrieben. 
  Die Reichweite ist mit 400m angegeben. Diese werde ich sicher nicht brauchen. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich bei 150m Entfernung schon sehr genau hinschauen musste, in welche Richtung mein Boot denn gerade schaut. Für meine Bedürfnisse vollkommen ausreichend. Die Geschwindigkeit lässt sich mit kleinen Modifikationen auch erhöhen, allerdings möchte ich meine Köder ausfahren und kein Rennboot – daher erspare ich mir diesen Umbau.
  Am Heck gibt es eine Hakenkupplung, in der man den Haken einhängen und ausfahren kann. Das habe ich mehrfach gemacht und es hat auch funktioniert. Allerdings ist mir das zu „wackelig“ und ich bin auch dazu über gegangen, den Köder in der Futterluke zu transportieren. Dies funktioniert ebenfalls ohne Probleme, da zwischen den beiden Klappen ein klitzekleiner Spalt ist. 
  Als ich den Tipp mit dem Handtuch gelesen habe, musste ich schmunzeln. Denn auch ich habe ein altes Handtuch in der Tasche. Jedoch hat es bei mir einen anderen Zweck: Es soll das Boot beim Transport schützen. Die Tasche hat an den Seiten eine Art Fliegengitter, wodurch es sehr viel Luft zum Trocknen bekommt. Das einzige, was ich mache: Ich wische die Futterluke kurz aus, um jegliche Futterreste zu entfernen. 
  Vor 2 Wochen habe ich mir ein Echolot bestellt und inzwischen eingebaut. Ich hatte mich für ein fest eingebautes entschieden. Aufgrund der Aussparungen und Anschlüsse sicherlich kein Problem – wenn man das richtige hat. Der Geber hat gepasst, der Rest leider nicht. Ich musste also extra Löcher bohren und konnte nicht die vorhandenen Anschlüsse nutzen. Sicher kein großes Ding, aber sollte eben auch erwähnt werden. Es war leider nirgends beschrieben, ob und wenn ja welches Echolot vom Hersteller selbst empfohlen wird bzw. wofür die Anschlüsse ausgelegt sind.
  Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Boot, es erfüllt genau den Zweck, wofür ich es benötige. Die Reichweite ist für meine Zwecke mehr als genug, die Futtermenge ausreichend. Nachtfahrten sind aufgrund der sehr guten Beleuchtung ohne weiteres möglich. Zur Funktionsweise des Echolotes kann ich nur soviel sagen: Im Waschkessel im Keller funktioniert es schon mal.
  Ich hoffe, auch mein kleiner Bericht gefällt Euch und hilft eventuell weiter.
  Viele Grüße der Micha


----------



## NickAdams (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

@ MG-Fan_NRW: Natürlich braucht man nicht unbedingt ein Futterboot zum Angeln, ich habe fast zwei Jahrzehnte ohne geangelt. In manchen Situationen ist es eine nützliche Ergänzung. 

@ Micha,
danke für den Bericht! Für welches Echolot hast du dich denn entschieden? Hast du den Bootskörper anbohren müssen, um das Echo einzubauen? Gibt es vielleicht ein paar Bilder? 

So long,

Nick


----------



## mz1981 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*



NickAdams schrieb:


> @ Micha,
> danke für den Bericht! Für welches Echolot hast du dich denn entschieden? Hast du den Bootskörper anbohren müssen, um das Echo einzubauen? Gibt es vielleicht ein paar Bilder?
> Nick



Hallo Nick,

ich habe das "kleinere" Smartcast von Carplounge. Da hat die "Steuerbox" nicht so ganz in die Halterung im Bug gepasst. Aber mit doppelseitigen Klebeband ließ sich auch dieses Problem umgehen. Anbohren musste ich, da der Geber im linken Schwimmkörper nach innen geführt werden musste. Und dann die Löcher für Schalter und Antenne in den vorderen Dreiecksdeckel. Aber ich denke das ist mir ganz gut gelungen. Hab das wie empfohlen mit Silikon verdichtet und das Boot ist danach eine Stunde mit Beladung im Waschkessel geschwommen ohne das es innen feucht wurde. Ist also auch wieder dicht. Aber ja, es war ein komisches Gefühl ein Loch in das Boot zu bohren

Gruß Micha


----------



## NickAdams (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Hallo Micha,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Den Gedanken, das Echo so einzubauen, hatte ich anfänglich auch, habe mich dann aber nicht getraut, den Bootkörper zu bearbeiten. Glückwunsch, dass es dir gelungen ist.

Tight lines in 2011,

Nick


----------



## mz1981 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Hallo Nick,

ich habe schnell 2 Bilder gemacht. 
Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen war es gar nicht so schwer. Wir haben hier recht viel verschiedenes Werkzeug und viel handwerkliches Geschick, von daher hab ich mich ran getraut und es ging echt gut...











Auch wenns auf dem 2ten Bild nicht so auschaut - der Schalter und die Antennenhalterung sind mittig.

Grüße Micha


----------



## NickAdams (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Super! Sieht toll aus! Danke für die schnellen Bilder! 

So long,

Nick


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

habe mir heut das neue RT3 von Carplounge gekauft

mit Echolot 1.300€

ich hoffe das Geld ist es wehrt.


----------



## NickAdams (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Das RT3 ist ein erstklassiges Boot, das es auch mit starker Strömung aufnehmen kann. Glückwunsch!

So long,

Nick


----------



## G0PPAE (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Ich hab mir letztes jahr das Carp Matnes xxl zugelegt ca ( 950 Euro mit echolot ) 
hingegen eurer Voraussetzung wollte ich ein boot damit ich weiter als meine 120 Meter beim Auswerfen komme. 
Sprich 150 plus ich habe das boot anfangs auch nur getestet,
bin über Seerosen gefahren übers Kraut durchs Schilf alles klasse! 
auch das Futter ablasen und Montage absenken alles klasse! 
Die Bedienung gewöhnungsbedürftig aber schnell erlernbar .

Auf alle fälle komme ich jetzt auf mein Manko 
ich kann mit dem Boot nicht weiter als 120 - 150 Meter auslegen !!!
man sieht es einfach nicht mehr fährt einmal rechts einmal links es nervt einfach

und für meinen Einsatzbereich leider nicht Ausreichend 
bis max 150 ok bis 100 Meter super !

Allerdings hat es mich auch was gelehrt 
ich war früher nicht so der anfütterer,
aber kann nur sagen immer wenn ich mit dem boot ausgelegt habe mit ca 1 kg junks, partikel, Mais usw ich habe immer was gefangen immer!!! 
das bewies mir das ein punktgenaues Anfüttern am Angelplatz die hundertprozentige Lösung ist auch bei schwierigsten Bedingungen was zu fangen !

Sein wir uns mal  Ehrlich.
Wenn du die Montage in der Futterluke eingelegt hast,
hier noch ca 1 kg boilies oder sonst was mit drin hast!
Einfacher und besser kannst du deinen Kötter nicht auslegen 

ich hab mich kurzgefast und bin nicht überall ins detail gegangen wen ihr sonst noch was wiesen wollt schreibt einfach


----------



## NickAdams (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Ein schönes Video und tolle Fische! Danke auch für deinen Bericht, er ist sehr aufschlussreich was die Einsatzentfernung betrifft.

So long,

Nick


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Hey,

Danke, ich freu mich auch riesig auf das RT3 wenn es kommt.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch --->FRÜÜÜÜHLING!!!<---


----------



## Carptigers (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Ganz ehrlich, ich halte von dem Teil recht wenig, dass liegt dermaßen tief im Wasser ohne Futter und schaukelt dann auch noch so hin und her...
Kauf Dir ein Fischfeeder, da hast du mehr von! Versprochen!


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Das Rt3 wackelt ? hast Es denn mal gesehen?
in den Videovorstellungen sieht es sehr stabiel aus, und wurde von Schiff's ingenieuren entwickelt. Die werden wohl Ahnung von haben :m

Tief liegt es, aber so das keine Wellen drüber schlagen und durch den "Tiefgang" kann es garnet übers Wasser wackeln.

liebe grüße


----------



## druide (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

@NickAdams:
ich möchte mir jetzt auch das Eagle 350 C oder Smartcast RF 15 für mein Scarp zulegen. Mich würde die genau Monatge interessieren !?
Ich möchte es nämlich auch portable halten!


----------



## NickAdams (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

@druide
Bin gerade unterwegs. Komme morgen zurück und werde dann versuchen, ein Bild einzustellen.

So long,

Nick


----------



## druide (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Das wäre super !!!


----------



## NickAdams (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

@Druide,
hier sind jetzt ein paar Fotos von meinem SmartCast mit Verstärker, wie ich es in der letzten Saison benutzt habe. Die Verstärkerbox habe ich direkt auf die Kante hinter den Griff gesetzt; rechts und links von der Kante ein Streifen Klettband, das reicht. So viel Klett wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist, brauchst du nicht. Du wirst merken, dass zwei Reihen Klettnoppen auf jeder Seite absolut ausreichen, um der Box einen sehr sicheren Sitz zu geben. Das sieht dann so aus:

http://img524.*ih.us/img524/410/1004816c.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Wenn die Box sitzt, montierst du den Geber in die gewünschte Position. Auch er wird mit dem Panzerklett an der gewünschten Stelle festgedrückt. Ein kleines Stück, etwa so groß wie ein Daumennagel, reicht dazu aus; schließlich willst du den Geber auch wieder abkriegen. Auf dem zweiten Bild müsste auch gut zu erkennen sein, wie die Box von dem Klett gehalten wird:

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/4295/1004817f.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Dann noch die Antenne in die dafür vorgesehene Buchse, und fertig ist die Montage:

http://img192.*ih.us/img192/3473/1004818u.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Die Box ist übrigens aus solidem Aluminium und wiegt einschließlich Batterie 490 Gramm. Ich habe sie in schwarzes Gewebeband eingeschlagen, weil das Klett daran besser hält als an Aluminium. Außerdem gefällt es mir optisch besser und ist ein zusätzlicher Spritzwasserschutz. 
Zum Schluss noch die Antenne auf den großen Bildschirm und das ganze System ist einsatzbereit:

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/933/1004819q.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Den Geber kannst du entweder über der rechten oder linken Schraube befestigen. Die Mitte sollte frei bleiben, damit die Schnur für die Montage genügend Platz hat. Noch etwas zu dem Panzerklett: Carpelounge schickt dir einen Streifen davon mit, der normalerweise ausreicht. Falls nicht, gibt es das Klettband unter dem Namen "Dual Lock" bei Ebay. Es hält wirklich bombenfest, ist wasserfest und lässt sich aber auch ohne Rückstände wieder vom Bootsrumpf abziehen. 


So long,

Nick


----------



## druide (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Danke das hilft mir schon sehr weiter. 
Wofür hast du die hinteren Klettbänder über den beiden Rümpfen ?
Wäre es nicht vieleicht auch eine Möglichkeit den Verstärker vorne unter der dreieckigen Abdeckung unter zu bringen ?
Gruß


----------



## NickAdams (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

@Druide,
die beiden anderen Klettbänder sind für andere Echolottypen. Wenn ich auf kürzere Distanz fische, nehme ich das Empire DT 05, das ist schneller montiert und nimmt nicht so viel Platz weg. Wenn du Empire DT 05 in die Suchmaschine eingibst, wirst du einen Bericht finden, wie es montiert wird. Ein paar der Klettbänder habe ich aber wieder weg gemacht, da die Experimentierphase vorbei ist; jedenfalls am Heck des Bootes. Für die nächste Saison möchte ich das Echo vorne befestigen, ähnlich wie bei den Booten von Planet-Vopi und auch den Verstärker vorne unterbringen. Bin noch am Basteln und experimentieren. Wenn's klappt, stelle ich es hier rein. Natürlich kann man den Verstärker auch im Bootsinnern unterbringen, dann sind aber immer Bohrungen für Antenne und Geber notwendig, wenn man es wieder vollständig verschließen möchte.

So long,

Nick


----------



## druide (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

also so lange ich mit Bohrungen von oben und nicht gerade im Rumpf auskomme werde ich es versuchen im inneren einzubauen !!!
Werde mal schauen was ich so hin kriege .


----------



## NickAdams (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Viel Erfolg!
Mach' ein paar Fotos und stell' sie hier ein, würde mich auch interessieren, wie es ausschaut.

So long,

Nick


----------



## druide (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

@ NickAdams: Hast du eigentlich auch Ersatzkrautschutz bzw. weisst du ob man die irgendwo beziehen kann ???


----------



## NickAdams (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

@Druide,

nein, habe ich nicht. Versuch's doch mal direkt bei Skarp:

http://www.skarpint.com/

So long,

Nick


----------



## druide (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

finde da leider nirgends eine Kontaktadresse !?


----------



## Freakadelle (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Für längere Ansitze von bis zu einer Woche habe ich ein Ladegerät für den Zigarettenanzünder im Auto.


 
Hallo Nick,
vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht. Habe seit kurzem selbst ein S60 und bin nun auf der Suche nach einem passenden Ladegerät fürs Auto. Kannst du da konkret eins empfehlen, wo die Stecker passen? Weil, die Buchsen am Boot und an der Fernsteuerung sind ja verschieden... |kopfkrat


----------



## Volker64 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

@freakadelle,

kauf dir für die Fernbedienung preiswerte 1,5V Batterien beim Discounter. Die halten viele Stunden im Gegensatz zu den 1,2V Akkus. Auf der Internetseite von Skarp ist ein Netzteil fürs Nachladen über die Autobatterie abgebildet.

Ansonten gilt: Bleigelakkus sollten auf keinen Fall mit herkömmlichen Schnellladegeräten aufgeladen werden!

gruß Volker


----------



## NickAdams (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

@ Freakadelle,

ich habe das Ladegerät von Carplounge. Der Stecker passt an beiden Buchsen, du muss nur am Gerät per Hand umschalten, ob du gerade die Fernbedienung oder das Boot lädst. Es scheint sich um das gleiche Ladegerät zu handeln, wie es auch von Skarp angeboten wird; jedenfalls sieht es auf den Bildern so aus.

So long,

Nick


----------



## mephy87 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Mal ne Frage... liegt das Boot bei euch auch so tief? In der Futterluke ist ja sofort Wasser wenn man es ins Wasser setzt. Da ist das rausbringen von PVA ja unmöglich... oder habt ihr das anders gelöst?

Grüße


----------



## NickAdams (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Skarp S 60: Erfahrungsbericht nach einer Saison*

Das ist richtig. Auch wenn der Futterschacht praktisch leer ist, steht Wasser darin. Das ist aber normal. Wenn ich bei tieferem Wasser einen PVA Beutel als "Fallschirm" mit anhänge, fülle ich den Schacht deshalb bis etwa zur Hälfte mit Maispellets und packe das Vorfach mit PVA Beutel oben auf. Zur Not geht auch Kies oder Sand.

So long,

Nick


----------

